# Land Speeders, in a squadron or solo?



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok, so i have two land speeders awaiting building, and i am thinking of loading out 1 with a MM/ HF and the other with a typhoon missile launcher. What are people's thoughts on this first of all? should i use both MM/ HF or what i had already? Then, if i do take them with a Typhoon and a Tornado, should i use them solo or in a squadron. I was thinking of using them solo, that way i have twice the fire and have the option of taking out multiple targets. on the other hand, in a squadron they will be able to allocate damage results on either of them depending on what i want to shoot. Thoughts please.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Solo is always the way with speeders. Speed is their advantage, and this is lost if one is immobilised, meaning the squadron can't move. Also, (as you said) you can split firepower more easily. 
Loadout wise I would go for Typhoons, and HF/MM variants, as Asscans underperform, and multimeltas/ heavy bolters on their own aren't worth their points.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for that  at least it proves i am not a total tactical retard, so i will go with a single Typhoon and a single Tornado with MM/HF


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Speed is their advantage, and this is lost if one is immobilised, meaning the squadron can't move.


Actually, when a model in a squadron is immobilized, it counts as Destroyed instead. In that case, I still prefer solo, because it presents a few distracting targets.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

Solo is better for survivability and flexibility for sure.

In 4th edition I always used the asscan/HB tornado, but I find in 5th the way the rules work that typhoons are the best bang for your buck and they have the massively superior range.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, its pretty hard to beat 50" range Heavy 2 missiles. I basically plan on sitting the typhoon in behind cover and blasting some tanks or infantry, while the torando will turbo boost forward first turn and then pop some tanks on turn two, when the tanks are busted i will just zoom around torching infantry.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I advise deep striking the tornado to take out land raiders and the like early and relatively cheaply (thought it's a waste if you miss)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Squadrons of Land Speeders can work fine, but it's absolutely _vital_ that two Speeders in the same squadron have the same loadout as far as weapons go.

Putting an MM/HF Speeder and a HB/Typhoon Speeder in the same squad would be an awful idea, as an example.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, i was thinking that alright. Do one thing right not multiple things half ass. The ultimate strategy.


----------



## Asura Varuna (Feb 19, 2011)

Although vehicles in squadrons are destroyed if they're immobilised, the squadron automatically (effectively) comes with Extra Armour - if remaining mobile is something you're very keen on, downgrading Stunned results to Shaken can really help you with that.

But overall, I'd take them individually, unless pressed for Force Organisation slots, in which case a few might have to be grouped together.

EDIT: Sorry, I didn't realise this thread was from back in April.  I'm not used to forums with such little traffic.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Can a land speeder shoot the turn it deepstrikes?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Marshal Ragnar said:


> Can a land speeder shoot the turn it deepstrikes?


One weapon, IIRC. Drop behind a tank, hit it with a multi-melta, and if you survive go Heavy Flamer some infantry.

Midnight


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Squadrons of Land Speeders can work fine, but it's absolutely _vital_ that two Speeders in the same squadron have the same loadout as far as weapons go.
> 
> Putting an MM/HF Speeder and a HB/Typhoon Speeder in the same squad would be an awful idea, as an example.


agreed, i usually take 2 typhoon speeders in my SM lists solo style, i think the only type of "squadron" speeders that work are tornadoes. personally some sort combo of MM, Assault Cannon and HF are the best way to do squadrons.

if i maxed out the squadron i personally would take 2 MM/HFs and 1 MM/AC to be the most "balanced"


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Is dropping a Land Speeder realty more effective than boosting in with it's scout turn. The later seems more reliable. But I agree on the squadren thing - only if you're low on slots, and then give them the same loadout.


----------

